# Hooded Nibs?



## thefunkyP (Jun 4, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has attempted a hooded nib on a fountain pen?  
Like the following Conklin Cushion Point:








I love the look, but feel this would bring about some considerable design headaches.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 5, 2008)

While I'm not a fan of this particular Conklin look, I do like the classic look of a Parker 51, and would love to turn something with that design.


----------



## drayman (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry, but thats just too ugly.


----------



## thefunkyP (Jun 9, 2008)

While I'm not crazy about the color or material of the Conklin, I do like the style and shape of the pen and I enjoy the hooded nib look, but have never actually used one.  I do like the look of the Parker 51 as well.


----------



## bgray (Jun 9, 2008)

If you can make a section, you can make a hooded nib.

Just extend the section to cover the nib.  Then shape it appropriately.


----------



## thefunkyP (Jun 9, 2008)

That is what I would expect, but I didn't know if there would be any issues with the cap fitting over it.  I suppose you could start making caps without brass inside, but I haven't done any of that yet...


----------



## Gepzo (Jun 24, 2008)

Just remember that a hooded nib is a different shape than a normal nib.  Parker 51's have narrow, tubular nibs.  If you wanted to make a hooded nib pen from a BHW kit pen, you're going to have to do some nib surgery.

Also, on the '51, I think there's a little button in the feed to hold the nib in place, and getting the hood to line up with the nib required that the section and nib rotate around in the section, then stay put.

It may be easier to just buy a Parker 21 and cannibalize the parts, maybe only make a new section, barrel, and cap...

-George


----------

